# LF: RB26 Head



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

Looking for an oem RB26 head, with or without valvetrain (with preferred), with or without stock cams, for a decent price. Sellers seem to love adding the "JDM Tax" to everything skyline now, and I'm not trying to go broke replacing my head.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I have one, in the Netherlands, including valvetrain and stock cams.
Location Limburg.

Send me a PM if interested with an offer


----------

